# KUI a closer look



## kimbo (20/2/15)

​
I will do this review in two parts. First the KUI mod and then the KUI atty.

After months waiting we have the KUI in hand, and I must say for a first run, cheap bottom feed mod SCANS did a great job. Yes there is small things, like I will show you, that need to be looked at but I am happy with the mod.

With a patent over the Reo SCANS could not do a clone let alone a 1:1 clone so they made an original mod modelled on the Reo. There is similarities, improvements and areas were they failed. Again I will show you


​
Looking at the KUI, the finish in gloss black is a fingerprint magnet. There is no chips or nicks. The door is held by three magnets and the one I have close with a nice snap, when it is new it will take a day or so before it is nice and warn in. The hole in the door is nice and big and even my big thumb fits.





Moving to the top

We get the 510 connection and the fire button

On the 510 connection side. The razed section is round and a 22mm RDA fits nice without overhang and this is the first fail of the KUI, every RDA I screw on there does not sit flush with the 510. There is always that 1mm – 1.5mm gap between the RDA and the 510, but on the otherhand I never had a leak from there as well

Looking at the button.




A big drawback for me was the button. At first I used the button as is, it is very flimsy and feel cheap. Then I screwed the locking ring just over half way out and now the button feels better and you don’t have to screw the lock ring out so much for the KUI to lock.




The biggest fail for me is the bottles. They are very soft but the threading on the lid is not nice so you have to force the bottle to screw in, and with the bottle being so soft, you will not have any juice left in the bottle when you get the bottle in. I used a small square bottle I got from @johan a while ago and it works very well. I use no o-ring with it but it seals very good and it is nice and soft so you can squonk to hearts content.

Looking at the inside

A little derin cover, cover the inner parts of the KUI but with the screw holding it is sitting on the side, when you press the fire button the delrin tends to move on the button side. Not a hassle but something to look at.




Removing the delrin we see a very familiar sight.
The button push the fire pin, that makes connection with the battery, that in turn gives power to the 510 into you BF RDA and you blow a cloud.



In my opinion this is where SCANS made the improvement. Inside the delrin cover they have a copper plate. So the button push the fire pin not directly onto the battery but onto the plate, that is connected to your battery. So no more ark marks on your battery







In my opinion the KUI is a win. For a first run, sub R500 BF mod you can expect little things that will go wrong. But all these things are small enough that you can fix by yourself. I am sure with the next run SCANS will have a better 510 that sits flush, sorted the bottles and then you have a great mod for entering the BF world.

I have no doubt in my mind that the KUI will become the poor mans Reo

*Update on the bottles:*

Seem like the cap and the bottle dont have the same pitch. I tried a Reo bottle cap and it works perfect 




This is the big bottle used with the black o-ring included with the KUI. As you can see a nice air tight fit




Been in contact with SCANS this morning​

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Daniel (20/2/15)

excellent first review , and you hit the nail on the head .... what other sub R600 BF mod comes close to the Reo .... oh wait none ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (20/2/15)

this looks good for a sub R500 bf mod.
nice review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/15)

@kimbo, hats off to you for a super review
Very well balanced and lovely photos
Highly informative!

Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (21/2/15)

Very nice review @kimbo 

Having held this thing myself I was amazed at how well it feels in the hand - it certainly does not come off as cheap, which surprised me considering it's cost 

And of course there will be issues, but I think that for a first run this is absolutely amazing. Hats off to SCANS.
One or two more iterations and this will be a very serious bottom fed device, finally making them accessible to many more vapers. 

Nice job once again on bringing them in

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (21/2/15)

Update on the bottle problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk (21/2/15)

Well done @kimbo. Love the in depth picture tutorial.

Does the KUIs atty have the same 1-1.5mm gap as the other attys you've tried?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (21/2/15)

Nice one @kimbo
Thanks for organizing the Group Buy You are a star.
I like the weight of the KUI it feels nice and solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (21/2/15)

My first impressions: http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/189425
I haven't tried the atty yet. @Philip Dunkley and I inspected it yesterday, and the airflow holes seem to sit right on the deck. Big mess waiting to happen if you over squonk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/2/15)

Great review @kimbo! Nicely done and very in-depth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (21/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> My first impressions: http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/189425
> I haven't tried the atty yet. @Philip Dunkley and I inspected it yesterday, and the airflow holes seem to sit right on the deck. Big mess waiting to happen if you over squonk


@LandyMan i found exactly the same, pre squonked my Atomic screwed it on the KUI, and i must say with respect to the Reo Fanboy's, i cant see a difference in the power delivered to the atty. I will do a voltage dro later today or tomorrow .. all depends on Eskom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/2/15)

@LandyMan & @kimbo, are you guys saying that you noticed more or less power on the KUI?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (21/2/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @LandyMan & @kimbo, are you guys saying that you noticed more or less power on the KUI?


 I get just about the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/2/15)

Thanks @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (21/2/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @LandyMan & @kimbo, are you guys saying that you noticed more or less power on the KUI?


Pretty much the same. Used the same battery in both, got the same clouds in the "mirror test"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (21/2/15)

@kimbo excellent review!!

Very detailed and with pictures = a win in my book

Can't wait to receive mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (21/2/15)

@kimbo . I fix the problem with the atty not sitting flush by making a new 510 center pin . I also made a new Delrin button so it works 100% like a reo . Will also be able to use reo button caps ! .

Still busy taking the black off . Want to polish it to shine like a mirror.

Think this is an excellent mod , with a few tweaks it will become very popular ! @LandyMan @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo (21/2/15)

looks really awesome @jtgrey i foresee you being the KUI modder

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mo P (21/2/15)

@jtgrey post a pic tutorial on what you did to the 510 please? Soon as mine comes, I wanna do the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (21/2/15)

Mo P said:


> @jtgrey post a pic tutorial on what you did to the 510 please? Soon as mine comes, I wanna do the same.


Hi @Mo P 

Will post some pictures tomorrow . What I did was - I used some deltin to turn a new button . I also took brass and made a sleeve to fit the new button and the hole in the KUI . 

For the 510 center pin I used a brass round bar and made one that is a bit smaller then original . For the insulator I used one of the old cartomizer insulators .

This made the new center pin about 2.5mm shorter .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (21/2/15)

When I go back home again I will make a couple of buttons and 510 centre pins . Then I will send it to @kimbo because he is the KUI agent and he can maby sell it as an upgrade kit or something . Just let me know if you guys will be interested in something like that . It will be like a DIY upgrade

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## LandyMan (21/2/15)

That looks great @jtgrey.
I used mine exclusively today, and it is a really good and solid device

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan (21/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> When I go back home again I will make a couple of buttons and 510 centre pins . Then I will send it to @kimbo because he is the KUI agent and he can maby sell it as an upgrade kit or something . Just let me know if you guys will be interested in something like that . It will be like a DIY upgrade


I will be

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (21/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> I will be


I second that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (21/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> When I go back home again I will make a couple of buttons and 510 centre pins . Then I will send it to @kimbo because he is the KUI agent and he can maby sell it as an upgrade kit or something . Just let me know if you guys will be interested in something like that . It will be like a DIY upgrade


@jtgrey that will really be nice, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk (22/2/15)

That looks fantastic @jtgrey.
Cant wait to play around witg mine. Tomorrow needs to come so I can finally hold mine


----------



## JakesSA (22/2/15)

Anyone know what the body is made of, last I heard from scans (back in December mind you)it is a zinc alloy?

Also, does anyone know the patent number on the original Reo, me thinks it would make for an interesting read?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (22/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Anyone know what the body is made of, last I heard from scans (back in December mind you)it is a zinc alloy?
> 
> Also, does anyone know the patent number on the original Reo, me thinks it would make for an interesting read?



Stainless Steel afaik


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (22/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Anyone know what the body is made of, last I heard from scans (back in December mind you)it is a zinc alloy?
> 
> Also, does anyone know the patent number on the original Reo, me thinks it would make for an interesting read?



@JakesSA i got it on zink aloy as well, the contacts i a copper aloy i am not sure what aloy


----------



## kimbo (22/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Anyone know what the body is made of, last I heard from scans (back in December mind you)it is a zinc alloy?
> 
> Also, does anyone know the patent number on the original Reo, me thinks it would make for an interesting read?


----------



## kimbo (22/2/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kui-voltage-drop.t9220/


----------



## kimbo (22/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Also, does anyone know the patent number on the original Reo, me thinks it would make for an interesting read?



http://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pdfs/USD649708.pdf


----------



## Andre (22/2/15)

Great work @kimbo and @jtgrey.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## jtgrey (23/2/15)

Monster KUI rocking a cyclops , and doing it justice !

I really enjoy the KUI a hell of a lot . The biggest problem with it must be it's weight . But I will put it in my milling machine and slot it like my sl reo as soon as I get the time.

Hope you guys are enjoy it as well .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Riddle (23/2/15)

Looks good man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (23/2/15)

lovely modding.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (23/2/15)

Beauty @jtgrey can't wait for mine!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> View attachment 21936
> View attachment 21937
> Monster KUI rocking a cyclops , and doing it justice !
> 
> ...



You're really talented bro, nice job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/2/15)

@jtgreat i really need that modifications parts to fix my button and atty to sit flush


----------



## DoubleD (23/2/15)

@jtgrey Awesome bro  
Guess what Im using that FDV 510 for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (23/2/15)

@VapeSnow here is a temp fix for the atty not sitting flush. In the spares packet you will find a small white isolater . It is the very small silicone one . Strip your Kui and first remove the positive contact plate by unscrewing the bottom piece of the center pin just like you would with a reo .

Then remove the center pin . It is very tight but push it out from the bottom . Now remove the old insolater from the 510 . 

Put the small one in from the packet and replace the center pin . Put an atty on and if you use the right one from the spare parts the atty will sit flush . 

Pls just test it with a tester to make sure all is in order and nothing is making any short before using it .

I just tested it that way and it works 100%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (23/2/15)

@DoubleD yes that was my plan too . I wanted to remove the kui 510 and replace it with a fatdady , but someone bought it ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (23/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> @DoubleD yes that was my plan too . I wanted to remove the kui 510 and replace it with a fatdady , but someone bought it ....



Someone awesome

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

Awesome modding @jtgrey!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow here is a temp fix for the atty not sitting flush. In the spares packet you will find a small white isolater . It is the very small silicone one . Strip your Kui and first remove the positive contact plate by unscrewing the bottom piece of the center pin just like you would with a reo .
> 
> Then remove the center pin . It is very tight but push it out from the bottom . Now remove the old insolater from the 510 .
> 
> ...


Thx buddy I appreciate the info.


----------



## RezaD (23/2/15)

That looks sick as tits.....well done....you just started a modding frenzy.

Next question is........what Reo spares can be transplanted into the KUI?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/2/15)

Awesome modding @jtgrey! Well done bro! Looks great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (23/2/15)

@VapeSnow it will actually be a permanent fix if you can also machine (or file or grind or dredmill) the top of the 510 center pin , the shoulder part , to half of its original size.

The best option would be to replace the 510 all together!


----------



## BigAnt (24/2/15)

Anyone else having a problem with the kui constantly firing? I just touch the button and it stays depressed until I manually lift the button up again.


----------



## huffnpuff (24/2/15)

The delrin insert must have a section that pushes the leaf contact up, creating the tension required for the springiness in the firing pin and the keep the connection away from firing. Mine looks too shallow too. Just going to superglue something in to get it right


----------



## Alex (24/2/15)

Can someone post some "hi-resolution" pics of the firing pin mechanism for me to check out please?


----------



## BigAnt (24/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> The delrin insert must have a section that pushes the leaf contact up, creating the tension required for the springiness in the firing pin and the keep the connection away from firing. Mine looks too shallow too. Just going to superglue something in to get it right


My solution was to bend the plate that runs from the bottom of the 510 the top of the battery contact. The side were the bottom of the button make contact I bent up a bit. This puts more pressure spring in the button an gives it a longer throw on the button.


----------



## kimbo (24/2/15)

Alex said:


> Can someone post some "hi-resolution" pics of the firing pin mechanism for me to check out please?


----------



## Alex (24/2/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 21991



Thanks, but is it not possible to take one with more light inside. Still not clear exactly what's going on.


----------



## kimbo (24/2/15)

Alex said:


> Thanks, but is it not possible to take one with more light inside. Still not clear exactly what's going on.


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 21993


So that is the firing pin that touched the metal housing and caused a short for @dr phil?


----------



## kimbo (24/2/15)

Andre said:


> So that is the firing pin that touched the metal housing and caused a short for @dr phil?


 The lock ring screws into that round brass bit and when the lock ring is all the way down the brass round can move of the plate. That is what i think happened, he can tell us more @dr phil


----------



## LandyMan (24/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow here is a temp fix for the atty not sitting flush. In the spares packet you will find a small white isolater . It is the very small silicone one . Strip your Kui and first remove the positive contact plate by unscrewing the bottom piece of the center pin just like you would with a reo .
> 
> Then remove the center pin . It is very tight but push it out from the bottom . Now remove the old insolater from the 510 .
> 
> ...


@jtgrey what did you use to push it out ... that pin is VERY soft. Oh, and how do you unscrew the bottom piece?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (24/2/15)

great job @jtgrey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow it will actually be a permanent fix if you can also machine (or file or grind or dredmill) the top of the 510 center pin , the shoulder part , to half of its original size.
> 
> The best option would be to replace the 510 all together!


Hi buddy are you going to replace your 510 ?


----------



## BigAnt (24/2/15)

I modified mine slightly.

Glues a small piece of plastic on the case at the bottom of the inside cover to stop it from moving when button pressed.

On the inside of the cover also glued a small plastic block. This puts pressure on the plate so that there is more tension on the button and also keeps the plate from making direct contact with the battery terminal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey (24/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi buddy are you going to replace your 510 ?


Yes I am going to replace mine . Just waiting on my FT order to arrive . Think it will be next week


----------



## jtgrey (24/2/15)

@LandyMan yes the pin is very tight fit . I used the backside of a screwdriver to push mine out .

If you look at the 510 pin where the pipe connect to that small piece unscrew from the rest of the pin . That is to get the positive connection plate out


----------



## jtgrey (24/2/15)

Guys I promise to post pictures of it later tonight when I get to my camp .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan yes the pin is very tight fit . I used the backside of a screwdriver to push mine out .
> 
> If you look at the 510 pin where the pipe connect to that small piece unscrew from the rest of the pin . That is to get the positive connection plate out


Cool thanks man. Will try again


----------



## kimbo (24/2/15)

BigAnt said:


> I modified mine slightly.
> 
> Glues a small piece of plastic on the case at the bottom of the inside cover to stop it from moving when button pressed.lued
> 
> ...


 That piece of plastic works very nice thank you


----------



## huffnpuff (24/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I second that


Same...sounds like another group order for Kimbo in the making


----------



## Dr Phil (24/2/15)

Guys I have to tell u this atty that comes with the kui is very impressive did a dual 24gage build on a 1.5mm Id
View attachment 22012


----------



## Mo P (24/2/15)

dr phil said:


> Guys I have to tell u this atty that comes with the kui is very impressive did a dual 24gage build on a 1.5mm Id
> View attachment 22012
> View attachment 22014


Let's see how she puts out!


----------



## Dr Phil (24/2/15)

Check out this video on YouTube:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (24/2/15)

Woohoo, got mine today. Managed to carefully tap/press the 510 deeper and worked at it till somehow the Odin (Also arrived today ) is sitting near-perfect plumb. Raided my Reo spares to get it further shanana bottle and tubing wise. I've got one of the silver ones, so can't take proper pics coz it's too shiny with the flash at night. I'll try again in daylight. Look and vape is ossim

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (24/2/15)

I found another reason the firing button drops dead/loses tension is that the connector leaf skates off the tip of the firing button. I remedied this making sure the leaf is flush and not angled to promote skating and by flaring the edges upward a bit on the widest points on the tip before it starts tapering down to the the connection spot, to help prevent the button skating off. Also remember to keep the nozzle firmly screwed after refill (Turn bottle clockwise to check and tighten the nozzle via the tube). If the nozzle is loose, the leaf connector becomes loose. Or tighten properly with a needle plier prior to installation or tube and bottle. Just make sure it's tight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/2/15)

Mmmm..interesting, just noticed it won't take much to fit one of my .40 S&W "buttons" over the KUI firing button, and still keep the locking ring accessible.....the width of the standard firing button is favorable for this type mod.


----------



## Riaz (25/2/15)

dr phil said:


> Guys I have to tell u this atty that comes with the kui is very impressive did a dual 24gage build on a 1.5mm Id
> View attachment 22012
> View attachment 22014


wow, how did you manage to fit 24g in that space LOL

I struggled with 28g


----------



## Matt (25/2/15)

My first impression is that its a oke MOD but allot of things that could be allot better. 
How can you design a MOD with a atty special made for the MOD and not make it sit flush. I understand you cant always cater for all the atty's to sit flush but the one you made your self for that MOD i dont understand. 
And the paint job on mine is pretty bad. Allot of small scratches a couple dents and paint chipped of the door. 
I know its a cheap MOD but some quality checks can be done at the end of the proces.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (25/2/15)

Hi @Matt

I will tell them to work on the QC

Regarding the atty, i asked just about the same thing and they told me in the ecig market in china you are always against time, they will fix in the next batch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (25/2/15)

I've broken mine already trying to get the atty to sit flush. I was trying to get the atty to sit flush and I mangled the plastic spacer that sits around the firing pin. I then tried to use the spare one and it split as I was putting the pin back in.


----------



## kimbo (25/2/15)

@Gambit if i was closer i would give you mine.

Edit: Spare spacer that is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (25/2/15)

kimbo said:


> @Gambit if i was closer i would give you mine


Thanks dude, I appreciate the thought. I'll make a plan this weekend, just needs a bit of fiddling.


----------



## kimbo (25/2/15)

Gambit said:


> Thanks dude, I appreciate the thought. I'll make a plan this weekend, just needs a bit of fiddling.


 Yes, i am rather waiting for @jtgrey to come here again then i will ask him to do mine 

My hands dont like small things


----------



## WHITELABEL (25/2/15)

kimbo said:


> Yes, i am rather waiting for @jtgrey to come here again then i will ask him to do mine
> 
> My hands dont like small things


Yeah, maybe we can convince @jtgrey to do a nice step by step vid for us or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (25/2/15)

Gambit said:


> Yeah, maybe we can convince @jtgrey to do a nice step by step vid for us or something.


 That will be really nice


----------



## LandyMan (25/2/15)

So, who's got a 510 kit?  Managed to totally screw up the grommet that was in there, silicone ones have too much movement which will definitely result in a short


----------



## LandyMan (25/2/15)

Gambit said:


> I've broken mine already trying to get the atty to sit flush. I was trying to get the atty to sit flush and I mangled the plastic spacer that sits around the firing pin. I then tried to use the spare one and it split as I was putting the pin back in.


Lol, I just posted a similar post in the KUI Monster thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (25/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> So, who's got a 510 kit?  Managed to totally screw up the grommet that was in there, silicone ones have too much movement which will definitely result in a short


 @LandyMan when the holiday is over i will make sure i get some with the bottles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (25/2/15)

kimbo said:


> @LandyMan when the holiday is over i will make sure i get some with the bottles


Cool, thanks @kimbo


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

If @kimbo is ok with it, maybe the admins (@Alex) can merge this thread with the Monster thread so we have all relevant info in the same space? The merged thread can maybe then be moved to "Mechanical Devices" under "Hardware" until and if a new dedicated subforum is created?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (25/2/15)

Andre said:


> If @kimbo is ok with it, maybe the admins (@Alex) can merge this thread with the Monster thread so we have all relevant info in the same space? The merged thread can maybe then be moved to "Mechanical Devices" under "Hardware" until and if a new dedicated subforum is created?


 @Andre i asked @Alex if we can have a KUI section were all the fixes and so can go, i am still waiting for him. I am for it if this is moved. i just posted here because i have a personal interest in the KUI so did not want the review to go into the open forum


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

kimbo said:


> @Andre i asked @Alex if we can have a KUI section were all the fixes and so can go, i am still waiting for him. I am for it if this is moved. i just posted here because i have a personal interest in the KUI so did not want the review to go into the open forum


You did such an objective job of it, I am sure no one shall have a problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (25/2/15)

Riaz said:


> wow, how did you manage to fit 24g in that space LOL
> 
> I struggled with 28g


I have small hands lol


----------



## jtgrey (25/2/15)

This is what I made up so far . Reo button (took the locking pin out) , kui 510 pin that has been made smaller on the top side , 510 grommet from a old cartomizer (they are a perfect fit for the 510 ) ,used the old button locking ring to make a sleef for the new button and some 1 way rubber strips to use to prevent the positive blade to short out anywhere inside the kui . 

Going to put this in @Andre kui and see how good it works .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (25/2/15)

Me wants ... no, after last night me needs 
Nice @jtgrey!


----------



## jtgrey (25/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> This is what I made up so far . Reo button (took the locking pin out) , kui 510 pin that has been made smaller on the top side , 510 grommet from a old cartomizer (they are a perfect fit for the 510 ) ,used the old button locking ring to make a sleef for the new button and some 1 way rubber strips to use to prevent the positive blade to short out anywhere inside the kui .
> 
> Going to put this in @Andre kui and see how good it works .
> View attachment 22045





jtgrey said:


> This is what I made up so far . Reo button (took the locking pin out) , kui 510 pin that has been made smaller on the top side , 510 grommet from a old cartomizer (they are a perfect fit for the 510 ) ,used the old button locking ring to make a sleef for the new button and some 1 way rubber strips to use to prevent the positive blade to short out anywhere inside the kui .
> 
> Going to put this in @Andre kui and see how good it works .
> View attachment 22045


I can make a complete new button but because the reo button is easy to get and if you ever need to replace it it will be easier then making a new button . The plus side is that you would be able to use reo button caps and the down side will be that the button will not lock any more . For me it was ok because I never lock my reo's any way .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (25/2/15)

@LandyMan as soon as we try it out in @Andre kui and he is happy with it . I will make them for all you guys .

I am using mine exclusively now for 3 days without any problems.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz (25/2/15)

Awesome @jtgrey 

Keep us posted please

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BigAnt (27/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> This is what I made up so far . Reo button (took the locking pin out) , kui 510 pin that has been made smaller on the top side , 510 grommet from a old cartomizer (they are a perfect fit for the 510 ) ,used the old button locking ring to make a sleef for the new button and some 1 way rubber strips to use to prevent the positive blade to short out anywhere inside the kui .
> 
> Going to put this in @Andre kui and see how good it works .
> View attachment 22045


*@jtgrey* could you please help and advise how to remove the 510 pin. From your pic it does not look like its threaded. Once I have taken the bottom off the pin and removed the plate must i just push it up and out?


----------



## jtgrey (27/2/15)

Yes @BigAnt but before you push it out first screw back the small piece on the 510 pin to prevent the thread getting bust while you push the pin out

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BigAnt (27/2/15)

jtgrey said:


> Yes @BigAnt but before you push it out first screw back the small piece on the 510 pin to prevent the thread getting bust while you push the pin out


Great thank you, just didn't want it to be an oops moment.


----------



## huffnpuff (27/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> I've got one of the silver ones, so can't take proper pics coz it's too shiny with the flash at night. I'll try again in daylight. Look and vape is ossim
> View attachment 22023


Here's some daytime shots after 2 days ADV use/test...flawless and no surprises. I got quite quickly used to the locking ring, so no major hassle there. When I bought this mod, I didn't buy it for it was, I bought it for what it could be...a project-base for a zero-overhang Odin-wielding BF box and it's almost there already. Next would be to pretty-fy the firing button, do something about the sharpish top-front corners and look for a stiffer connector leaf as the standard one is just a bit too soft to my liking. Also think think firing connection could be better.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/15)

Okay,

Here we go,
I have used this KUI for about 2.5 days now..

Here are my thoughts...

I think it is an amazing little Reo Clone, the firing button works fine on my side right of the bat.. It hits hard, takes dual coils on the stock atomizer easily. It build quality is about 7.5/10 it really is not bad at all.

I did have some issues on the first go however. When I first loaded it up the spring shorted instantly no idea why, however once putting in a new spring it has worked flawlessly.. So a minor really.

It does give an identical vape to Reo, however it has a few irritations.. Well 4 main ones. But really not a deal breaker for me..

The usage of the KUI has been good enough that I am considering a SL LP Reo Grand again only because its nice and light to be honest. 

Anyway onto the niggilies:

Firstly, the atty not sitting flush from the start is not acceptable, but its not a biggie as I can see some of you diy experts have been able to fix that..

Secondly the choice to use Zinc Alloy instead of aluminium makes no sense to me and the added extra weight is really quite a flaw.

Thirdly the bottle is terrible unless it basically 60% full. Below that it struggles to feed correctly. But I am sure we can get replacement bottles.

Fourthly the dripper it comes with is not bad, but not great.. However for the price in at it does the job perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (27/2/15)

Agree on the zinc alloy. It is wierd and makes the mod sound clunky when tapping the door.
A Reo 6ml tube will fix the tubing issue (in fact, it has to be trimmed as it is too long in the Kui).


----------



## Silver (28/2/15)

Good feedback @huffnpuff and @Gizmo 
Thanks

Even if the overall vape experience is only 70% as good, at one fifth of the price of a Reo, it seems to be offering great value.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (28/2/15)

I have used the KUI now for 3 days straight and here are my thoughts:

Overall I am absolutely happy with this mod simply because it puts me in the bottom fed arena.
It's performance has been flawless.
Of course the biggest drawback is the atty not sitting flush but who is really going to stick to the original atty? The Odin sits on it with a tiny gap which I am happy with as having it flush risks scratching the paintwork and makes it harder to unscrew. I'll just stick a thin o-ring in to fill the gap. As for the bottle I prefer it over the Reo bottle because firstly the Reo bottle is too small and there is a big gap between the Reo bottle and the battery and the Reo bottle is a lot harder to press. I put some vaseline on the threads and as long as you don't put in more than 8ml of juice I do not struggle to screw it on and there is not mess just don't press the bottle to hard when screwing it in and do not let noobs sqwonk as they will flood the atty. A gentle press is all that is required.


I am super impressed with this clone and make no mistake this is no Reo but it does not pretend to be one and allows my tight budget some breathing space. I can now delay my Reo purchase and focus on other more pressing purchases that will have benefits for others in my household.

What I can say though is bottom fed is definitely for me. I still use my Aqua a lot as certain juices taste better in the Aqua but there is nothing better than going on the road with a bf loaded with 8ml of juice and I have a whole days worth of v aping nirvana with just one battery. Super stoked thanks Kimbo you sir rock.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (28/2/15)

RezaD said:


> I have used the KUI now for 3 days straight and here are my thoughts:
> 
> Overall I am absolutely happy with this mod simply because it puts me in the bottom fed arena.
> It's performance has been flawless.
> ...


 Thank you for your feedback and i am very happy you are happy 
It was a pleasure mate


----------



## RezaD (28/2/15)

kimbo said:


> Thank you for your feedback and i am very happy you are happy
> It was a pleasure mate


Your button trick works for me. Turn the collar 1mm under the button and it's perfect.

I would like to coin a phrase here "It's all about the vape, about the vape no clearos"

This is definitely for those wanting to check out the bottom fed dripping world without the huge premium. The minute you stick an Atomic or Odin on the KUI there is no real difference in the actual vape experience. Progression to a Reo will be inevitable if you enjoy the KUI.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/2/15)

RezaD said:


> I have used the KUI now for 3 days straight and here are my thoughts:
> 
> Overall I am absolutely happy with this mod simply because it puts me in the bottom fed arena.
> It's performance has been flawless.
> ...



This gives me hope, thank you. I've never owned a bottom feeder so I hope I experience it like you have. Cant wait for monday now  



RezaD said:


> I would like to coin a phrase here "It's all about the vape, about the vape no clearos"



I wont lie, I sang it


----------



## DoubleD (28/2/15)

Has anyone weighed the Kui and Reo yet?


----------



## Daniel (28/2/15)

well , I can attest to this mods ruggedness .... 

quick pickup from @Philip Dunkley earlier today , great help with sorting out the nigglies thx bru .... 

off to a braai with the fam , long story short ended up placing my KUI on the back bullbar of my bro in laws bakkie , off to buy some more beers ... oh fu... too late KUI flies off the back slids on the pavement with a thud against the neighbours garage door ..needless to say a few hectic words later picked up the mod , drip tip is slightly bent (ok well it's fubar) rest of the mod is fine , swap out drip tip take a toot , all 100% no issues all good.

flavour wise from a noob's point of view this is one amazing piece of engineering , and for the price to introduce any new vaper to BF vaping this is the best (for now). I think personally that Reo is welcoming new competition as in the end , most will just end up buying a Reo .... but I am VERY satisfied with my purchase , BIG UPS to @kimbo for organizing this .... without your effort I would not have experienced the greatness that is BF vaping ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RezaD (28/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> I wont lie, I sang it



OK....OK....I'll be the songwriter and you can be the lead vocalist....now we just need just a few female backup vocalists and we can start a vape band.......with lots of smoke on the stage.....heeeehaaaahhhh.....oh and a name.....KVille????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/2/15)

RezaD said:


> OK....OK....I'll be the songwriter and you can be the lead vocalist....now we just need just a few female backup vocalists and we can start a vape band.......with lots of smoke on the stage.....heeeehaaaahhhh.....oh and a name.....KVille????



I'm not sure if people are ready for that much 'AWESOME' just yet


----------



## RezaD (28/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm not sure if people are ready for that much 'AWESOME' just yet



Alright stop....
Take a vape and listen.....
Double D's back with a brand new invention....
Something's got a hold of me tightly....
Looking like a Reo ever so slightly....
Will it ever stop? No, I don't know
Turn down the price and I'll go
To the extreme I subohm like a vandal,
Fog up the stage hope you brought your own candle.....

Dance, like a clone that booms
I'm killing your brain like a vapournist mushroom
Deadly, when a short's a calamity
Anything less than the best is a felony
Love it or leave it, you better gain way
You better watch the clones the kid don't play

If there was a problem, yo, I'll solve it
Check out the clone while JT evolves it

KUI Vape Vape Baby Vanilla, Vape Vape Baby Vanilla
Vape Vape Baby Vanilla, Vape Vape Baby Vanilla......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (28/2/15)

Lol @RezaD !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/2/15)

RezaD said:


> Alright stop....
> Take a vape and listen.....
> Double D's back with a brand new invention....
> Something's got a hold of me tightly....
> ...





hahahaha JAA!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (28/2/15)

Bwahahahahaha EXCELLENT!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Bwahahahahaha EXCELLENT!!!
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



I like your new avatar pic @annemarievdh 
So cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/3/15)

Silver said:


> I like your new avatar pic @annemarievdh
> So cool!



Thank you @Silver 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Has anyone weighed the Kui and Reo yet?


With empty bottle and without battery or atomizer the KUI weighs in at 213 grams. The Reo Grand, same configuration, is 119 grams.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## sunneyboy (9/3/15)

Finally did the 510 fix and some cosmetic adjustments. this has become my go to mod. Thank you again @kimbo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (9/3/15)

sunneyboy said:


> View attachment 22700
> Finally did the 510 fix and some cosmetic adjustments. this has become my go to mod. Thank you again @kimbo.


Hi @sunneyboy that looks very very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (9/3/15)

about a week in and still enjoying this mod , went back to the RM2 with a brief spell of the Atomic (dual coils still trying to figure that one out) & sorry to say but the standard atty is absolute crap it's a ***** to build on and floods just by looking at it (maybe I'm being an idjit but anyway..) 

Managed to fix the highly annoying battery rattle as well with some velcro (the non grrrtsh grrrtsh side) , just stuck it to the back of the mod (where the battery resides) and problem solved ... all in all a solid device for the price

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

Daniel said:


> about a week in and still enjoying this mod , went back to the RM2 with a brief spell of the Atomic (dual coils still trying to figure that one out) & sorry to say but the standard atty is absolute crap it's a ***** to build on and floods just by looking at it (maybe I'm being an idjit but anyway..)
> 
> Managed to fix the highly annoying battery rattle as well with some velcro (the non grrrtsh grrrtsh side) , just stuck it to the back of the mod (where the battery resides) and problem solved ... all in all a solid device for the price



Glad you got it sorted. PS: I feel like spelling policeman today : you misspelled "Idjit" correct way of spelling is; *eejit* (double check Oxford: http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/eejit).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## whatalotigot (9/3/15)

Loving the bottom fed KUI,

My issues I have been having:

1- The bridge between the button and 510 pin that conducts, often gets loose and then mod will not fire, have to unscrew delrin and preposition the bridge

2 - Battery rattle. The spring just doesnt stay firm and rattling is annoying

3 - Atty not sitting flush out the box. with the atomic i put on it its a even bigger gap.. Mod kit needed asap to have adjustable 510

4 - screw on the base of the box. doesnt sit flush so the KUI rocks on the table, needs some drilling

5 - Locking screw. what a load of rubbish. about 30mins for screwing before I can put the KUI in my pocket. ( new buttom needed ) 

6 - button can get stuck and continuous fire, not good. 

other then that. Great vape, atty is very hard to build in due to those edges raised ( I will dremel them off ) The flavour in the stock atty is amazing. 

Been having a good few days playing with the KUI and its a great way into the bottom fed side of things. 

once they release a "fixed" version of these issues Im sure it will sell like hot cakes, and I will promote this product to friends looking and liking the KUI I have at the moment.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/15)

Daniel said:


> about a week in and still enjoying this mod , went back to the RM2 with a brief spell of the Atomic (dual coils still trying to figure that one out) & sorry to say but the standard atty is absolute crap it's a ***** to build on and floods just by looking at it (maybe I'm being an idjit but anyway..)
> 
> Managed to fix the highly annoying battery rattle as well with some velcro (the non grrrtsh grrrtsh side) , just stuck it to the back of the mod (where the battery resides) and problem solved ... all in all a solid device for the price


That atty is truly a piece of crap, the airholes are to low and its to small how anyone is expected to get a half decent build in there is beyond me. @Yusuf Cape Vaper keeps the coils above the lip that suppose to be the airflow control and only pops the cap on past the first o-ring and that seems to work well as a work around. If you want my opinion toss the atty and pick up a decent bf modded one like an odin. 

Other than that I've played with the KUI and it is a decent device for the money. Sure its got a niggle or 2 but for the price not bad.


----------



## kimbo (9/3/15)

Hi all.

The fix / upgrade kit gets shipped to me tomorrow. When i get them i will post here. I also bought a second batch, fix version to review.
Keep and eye open for that coming

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (9/3/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> That atty is truly a piece of crap, the airholes are to low and its to small how anyone is expected to get a half decent build in there is beyond me. @Yusuf Cape Vaper keeps the coils above the lip that suppose to be the airflow control and only pops the cap on past the first o-ring and that seems to work well as a work around. If you want my opinion toss the atty and pick up a decent bf modded one like an odin.
> 
> Other than that I've played with the KUI and it is a decent device for the money. Sure its got a niggle or 2 but for the price not bad.


Works pretty well with the coils above the lip. She chucks some pretty decent clouds. My bro @Mo P is quite happy with it so all's good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (9/3/15)

So far I've been enjoying the bottom feed experience, apart from the useless button and crappy atty, I dont have much to complain about the KUI. I've been using an Atomic on the KUI so flavor is outstanding, granted It's been a home device since I got it purely due to the weight of it.

The upgrade/repair kit is going to make a world of difference.
@kimbo any chance of getting the new atty (nuppin styled) with the repair kits?


----------



## kimbo (9/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> @kimbo any chance of getting the new atty (nuppin styled) with the repair kits?



They are not in production yet but they should be ready in two weeks or so

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

KUI new finish


----------



## Daniel (20/3/15)

Looks good , see the door overhang is still there or is it just the angle ? 
Also did they change the type of material it's made of maybe for a lighter mod ? 
Any pics of the new atty yet ?


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

Hi @Daniel 

They are still made from Zinc alloy

I will have more pics on the atty next week. I think the door is just the angle


----------



## Riaz (20/3/15)

hi @kimbo 

any updates on the upgrade kits yet?


----------



## JW Flynn (20/3/15)

dibs on the first one up for sale, hehe  I think he is receiving the upgrade very soon, perhaps over the weekend / monday..... but he can confirm himself, hehe


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

If Aramex get of their ass it should be here today, if not then it will be here on monday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

Good news, Aramex was just here and the parts are here 

I will post some photo's just now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

New adjustable 510
New lock ring (that fits)
New delrin replacement for the brass inside
New button
New spring to make the button tighter
And a bottle that works

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/3/15)

Hope they included a DIY leaflet on how to take the other stuff off and fit the new without breaking anything!


----------



## Daniel (20/3/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Hope they included a DIY leaflet on how to take the other stuff off and fit the new without breaking anything!



first thing most men do is throw away the leaflet , so doubt it ....  I'm sure @kimbo will do a blow by blow with peecthas ...


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/3/15)

Daniel said:


> first thing most men do is throw away the leaflet , so doubt it ....  I'm sure @kimbo will do a blow by blow with peecthas ...


 hope so!
Knowing my luck I will end up force fitting the 510 giving a larger gap and snapping the firing button before I get a spring around it!


----------



## jtgrey (20/3/15)

If anyone battle to strip theirs pm me i will gladly explain how to do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> If anyone battle to strip theirs pm me i will gladly explain how to do it


A step by step picture tutorial is the only thing that will work for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (20/3/15)

Don't worry @Andre i am going to work in your valley from next week . I will do yours if you like


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> Don't worry @Andre i am going to work in your valley from next week . I will do yours if you like


Please take pics and post! 
Last night for the first time I had the auto fire problem. Won't lie, took a bit to sort it out.
Fire button was sitting a bit skew and tried to lift it s bit with the brass sleeve and a rubber glove for grip. Its working aces today again but would prefer a professional approach to à long term fix.


----------



## Andre (20/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> Don't worry @Andre i am going to work in your valley from next week . I will do yours if you like


That would be awesome, thanks. Would also love to see your regulated Reo.
@kimbo, can we pay the R120 courier fee to you?


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

Andre said:


> That would be awesome, thanks. Would also love to see your regulated Reo.
> @kimbo, can we pay the R120 courier fee to you?


 @Andre let me just get my ducks in a row, i was expecting these on monday
I will let you know


----------



## Stephen (20/3/15)

Hi @kimbo, I assume you'll PM us when you ready to dispatch these upgrade kits.


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/3/15)

@kimbo I have an honest layman users review of the KUI. May I post it in your Palas forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> @kimbo I have an honest layman users review of the KUI. May I post it in your Palas forum?


 Go for it


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

Stephen said:


> Hi @kimbo, I assume you'll PM us when you ready to dispatch these upgrade kits.


Will do, this caught me a bit of guard. So it should be Monday


----------



## MurderDoll (20/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> If anyone battle to strip theirs pm me i will gladly explain how to do it




Sadly. I did exactly that a short while after your mod thread was created. 

Still waiting for a reply. 
No need to worry now. I figured it out on my own.


----------



## jtgrey (20/3/15)

@Zodd sorry bro i apologise for not replying. Glad you got it working. 

Not like me to not respond. 

Really sorry


----------



## jtgrey (20/3/15)

@Andre pls can i ask @kimbo to send mine to you as well . Will pay half shipping


----------



## Andre (20/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Andre pls can i ask @kimbo to send mine to you as well . Will pay half shipping


Shall do. @DoubleD you want yours to come to my place as well?

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD (20/3/15)

Andre said:


> Shall do. @DoubleD you want yours to come to my place as well?



I would appreciate it, thank you Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (6/7/15)

[veryQUOTE="jtgrey, post: 190175, member: 1207"]
View attachment 21936
View attachment 21937
Monster KUI rocking a cyclops , and doing it justice !

I really enjoy the KUI a hell of a lot . The biggest problem with it must be it's weight . But I will put it in my milling machine and slot it like my sl reo as soon as I get the time.


----------



## kev mac (6/7/15)

kev mac said:


> [veryQUOTE="jtgrey, post: 190175, member: 1207"]
> View attachment 21936
> View attachment 21937
> Monster KUI rocking a cyclops , and doing it justice !
> ...


Want to complement your work.You have talent .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

